# Mercer Co. OH Senior in Pound



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BOOKLADY: Thanks for emlg. GRIn and Golden Treasures. Were those the closest rescues?
Please let us know if yhou hear from them!!!*
I just emld. the other Golden Ret. Rescues in Ohio, too=Praying for her-she is a beauty!



Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Celina, OH | EUTHANIZING 10/6

EUTHANIZING 10/6

MERCER COUNTY POUND
Celina, OH
419-942-1550 
[email protected] 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Celina, OH | EUTHANIZING 10/6

EUTHANIZING 10/6 Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Celina, OH 
Large • Senior • Female 

This sweet old gal was turned in by her owners. She is 10 years old and will sit for you. THIS ANIMAL IS AT THE MERCER COUNTY POUND. MERCER COUNTY POUND HAD A VERY HIGH KILL RATE AND WE ASK EVERYONE TO PLEASE CONTINUE TO HELP KEEP THE DOGS FROM BEING KILLED. ALL ANIMALS ARE IN DESPERATE NEED AS SOME ARE KEPT IN COMMUNITY PENS. 
PLEASE CONTACT THE DOG WARDEN, TOM POWELL, FOR INFO ABOUT AVAILABLE ANIMALS. YOU CAN ALSO VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE POUND INFO, Home OR EMAIL US AT [email protected] AND WE WILL TRY TO HELP IF POSSIBLE. EMAIL IS NOT CONTACTING THE POUND, YOU ARE CONTACTING OUR RESCUE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO CALL THE DOG WARDEN TO SAVE THE DOG.

DOG WARDEN, TOM POWELL (419) 942-1550
More about EUTHANIZING 10/6
Pet ID: oh524 
EUTHANIZING 10/6's Contact Info
MERCER COUNTY POUND, Celina, OH 

•419-942-1550
•Email MERCER COUNTY POUND
•See more pets from MERCER COUNTY POUND 
•For more information, visit MERCER COUNTY POUND's Web site.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This poor girl has lots of life left in her. Keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Mercer county is on the VERY western edge of OH, if there are any golden rescues in eastern/central Indiana, it may be worthwhile to email them.

(I'm in Columbus (the center of the state) and it took me over 3 hours to drive to Mercer County/Celina last spring).


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This is so disturbing....she's beautiful I couldn't imagine turning in my 10 year old boy.....he would be heartbroken and devastated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Laurie said:


> This is so disturbing....she's beautiful I couldn't imagine turning in my 10 year old boy.....he would be heartbroken and devastated.


 
You have no idea how hard it is on the Seniors-they do bounce back and adjust, but not as quickly as the younger goldens do. 

They look for their previous owners for a very long time, it's really sad-heartbreaking. Can you imagine what they're thinking?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for this beautiful Senior Golden Ret. Girl!!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

any news? good, I hope


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I've heard nothing from the rescues I emailed. Sorry I missed some - I have no clue as to Ohio geography and who covers what (I'm on the west coast), just worried for this poor girl. Euth date is Wednesday. Anyone know which Indiana rescues might cover this area?


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

That's terrible....


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay, sent an email to GRRACE. Just trying to spread the word as far and wide as I can.

I'm sick to death with these seniors being tossed aside. They are wonderful, wise dogs with so much left to give (and should be receiving).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Another way to look at it... sometimes the owners are elderly and have to go live with kids or a nursing home or are in the hospital or have died. Sometimes the families absolutely can't afford to care for them. Many people think that taking a pet to the shelter is the -right- thing to do. And in some ways it is. The pet will get food and water and have shelter [....most of the time....we know not all shelters are the same!]. And if the pet is euthanized, it's FAR better than being turned loose in a neighborhood or dumped on a farm somewhere or left in a house to die. Our shelter has quite a few pets that come in from seniors and it's so sad to see them crying and sitting with their pet (...and for family members to be standing around just waiting to leave!).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Booklady*

Booklady

Thank you for emlg. GRRACE.

RedDogs you said to email a Golden Rescue in Central Indiana but I can only find a Golden rescue in Southern Indiana?
www.grca-nrc.org
Can you look at the GOlden Rescues in Indiana and email one close to where she is.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I heard back from Janice at GRRACE - they will only take Indiana dogs.

And RedDogs, I really do understand there are legitimate reasons for some OTI's. I just seem to have run into a rash of "no time for him/her", "just got a new puppy", "we're moving", "he/she is too old", "I'm pregnant" so let's take him/her to a kill shelter! It gets so frustrating when a dog seems to have a shelf life in a home and I don't understand the mentality.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I clicked the link for petfinder but it's gone! was she taken in by another shelter?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Did anyone try Indiana rescues?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry, I thought I scrolled down all the way but must not us. I didn't realize someone did e-mail rescue in Indiana.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Never*

I never heard back from any of the Golden Ret. Rescues I emld., but maybe one of them saved her.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I wonder if Jo Ellen would be interested in this lost soul - she's much much closer to PA.


----------

